# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Kishat, Famullite dhe Misionet... ne Shqiperi, Kosove etj.

## NoName

*KONFERENCA IPESHKVNORE E SHQIPERISE*

*Adresa*:
° *President* Sh.T. Mons. Angelo *MASSAFRA* _Arqipeshkv Metropolit i Shkodres_
Sheshi Gjon Pali II-te, ShkoderTel. ++355 [022] 42744 Fax. ++355 [022] 43673
e-mail: curiashkoder@hotmail.com

° *Zv. President*
Sh.T.Mons. Rrok *MIRDITA* Arqipeshv i Durres - Tiranes
Bulevardi Zhan dArk, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 232082 Fax. ++355 [04] 230727

° *Sekretar i Pergjithshem*
Mons. Dode *GJERGJI* _Administrator Apostolik i Sapes_
Kisha Katolike Lac Vau Dejes Cell. +355 [0] 68 20 49 173 Tel/fax. ++355 [022] 40092
e-mail: sapa@icc-al.org dodgjergji@hotmail.com

° *Selia dhe Zyra e Sekretarise*
Rruga Don Bosco, nr. 4 K.P. 2950 TiraneTel/fax. ++355 [04] 247159
e-mail: cealbania@albnet.net

----------


## NoName

*ARQIDIOQEZA E SHKODRES*

Urdhri / Bashkesia / Kongregata / Eprori/ja

° *Urdhri i Freterve Minore (O.F.M.) Bashkesia Gjuhadol*, Ate Flavio Cavallini, Provincial Fra Roberto Simonelli, Epror Kisha e Shen Franceskut, GjuhadolLagjja Vasil Shanto, Rruga Ndre Mjeda, *Shkoder* Tel/fax: ++355 [022] 42725 / 43215Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 781 51

° *Bashkesia Arra e Madhe*, Ate Vladimir Mamala, Epror Kisha e Zojes Rruzare, Arra e Madhe, *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 42370 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 65 506

° *Urdhri i Freterve Minore Kapucine (O.F.M. Cap)*, Bashkesi/Seminar Ate Sergio La Forgia, Epror Kuvendi i Kapucineve Shen Maria MagdaleneLagjja Iliria, Ura e Bunes, *Shkoder* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 25 526

° *Shoqeria e Jezusit (S.I.)*, Ate Armando Ceccarelli, Rektor Lagjja Vasil Shanto Rruga B.Nopca, *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 48263 / 48264

° *Shoqeria Saleziane e Shen Gjon Bosko-s (S.D.B.)*, D. Rudi Borstnik, Epror Rruga Gjon Bosko, prane Gjykates, *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 43353

° *Meshtaret e Zemres se Krishtit (Dehoniane, S.C.I.)*, Ate Mario Bosio, *Shkoder*, Cel. ++355 [0] 69 23 5907/ 69 21 66 543

° *Misionaret e Bamiresise te Nene Terezes (M.C.)*, Ate Damiano, Ate Andrea *Bushat, Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 42251

° *Eterit Vicenciane (C.M.)*, Ate Giuseppe Ferrara, Epror *Grude e Re*, *Shkoder* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 49 126

° *Rrogacionistet e Zemres se Jezusit (R.C.J.)*, Ate Luigi Amato, Epror Lagjja 3 Heronjte, *Shkoder* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 21 073

° *Bijat e Marise Ndihmetare (Salesiane, F.M.A.)*, Moter Carolina Costabile, Eprore Rruga Don Bosco, nr. 10 *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 48240 / 1

° *Motrat Franceskane Misionare e Zemres se Krishtit (Noviciat)*, F.M.S.C. Moter Milena Santini Rruga Gjon Buzuku *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 40755 

° *Bijat e Dashurise Hyjnore*, Moter Jeronima Juros, eprore Moter Vida Ademi, Eprore (Noviciat) Lagjja Vojo Kushi, Rruga Leke Dukagjini, nr. 34 *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 46914

° *Bijat e Zemrave te Shenjta te Jezusit e te Marise (Ravasco)*, Moter Giugliana Zafiri, Eprore Moter Anna Maria Fuschi, Casa famiglia Rruga Hardhi te Egra *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 45346 ++355 [0] 68 20 26 212

° *Motrat Francescane te Zojes se Paperlyer*, Moter Katerina Dushaj, Eprore Lagjja Ndoc Mazi Rr. Kongresi i Lushnjes, nr. 63 *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 44978

° *Motrat Franceskane Misionare te Jezusit Femije (Noviciat)*, Moter Rosangela Ganau, Eprore Lagjja Vasil Shanto, Rr. Ndre Mjeda, 26, K.K. 142 Tel/fax. ++355 [022] 47511

° *Motrat Misionare te Kraharorit te Shenjte*, Moter Antonella Manca, Eprore Lagjja Vasil ShantoRruga Kinema Verore *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 48219

° *Motrat Misionare te Bamiresise (Nene Tereza)*, Moter Maria Vittoria Martedi, Eprore Lagja Ndoc Mazi, Rruga Marin Barleti, nr. 68, *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 48356

° *Motrat Engjellore te Shen Palit*, Moter Vera Lleshi, Eprore Lagjja Tome Kola, Rruga Daniel Matlija, nr. 91 *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 43648

° *Apostullet e Zemres se Shenjte te Jezusit (Noviciat)*, Moter, Rosetta Baiani, Eprore Lagjja Ndoc Mazi Rruga Nene Klelia Merloni Tel. ++355 [022] 44918

° *Motrat Stigmatine*, Moter, chiara Pieri, Eprore Rruga Motrat Stigmatine *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 43815

° Motrat Francescane te Krishtit Mbret[/b][/color], Moter Maria Celestia Penazzo, Eprore Qafe Hardhi, K.P. 141Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 44602

° *Bijat e Dashurise se Krishtere te Sh. Vicenc de Pauli (Vincenciane)*, Moter Ljubica Jozic, Eprore Lagjja Ndoc Mazi, Rruga Pashko Vasa, Nr. 29 *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 44994

° *Motrat Francescane te Suzes*, Moter Marina Porcu, Pergjegjese Lagjja Tre Heronjte, Rruga Hardhiat te Egra *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 45353

° *Motrat Punetore te Vogla te zemrave te Shenjta (Noviciat)*, Moter Angelica Mariniello, Eprore Lagjja Tre Heronjte, Rruga Rruzhdi Tyli, *Shkoder* Cell. ++355 [0] 68 222 7151 ++355 [0] 68 23433077

° *Motrat Mesuese te Sh. Doroteas*, Moter tina Cocciolo, Eprore Laggja Ndoc Mazi, Rruga Klelia Merloni, 147 *Shkoder* Cell. ++355 [0] 682185937

° *Motrat Oblate te Zemres se Paperlyer te Marise*, Lagjja Tre Heronjte, Rruga Hardhijat e Egra, *Shkoder* Cell. ++355 [0] 69 22 33 432

° *Moter Raimondina Buscema*, Lagjja Tome Kola, Rruga Gjon Buzuku, *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 44453

° *Motrat Oblate te Zemres se Paperlyer te Marise*, Moter Paola Xess, *Barbullush*, Tel. ++355 [0265] 80031

° *Motrat Punetore te Ungjillit te Shenjte*, Moter Eva Casella, *Beltoje* Tel. ++355 [0227] 0154 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 24 24 789

° *Motrat e Familjes se Shenjte*, Moter Clemens Chiavassa, *Rranxa Bushat* Tel. ++355 [0266] 21033

° *Motrat Misionare te Shen Karlit Borome (Skalabriane)*, Moter Antonio Pretto, Eprore Moter Cecilia Veranda, Ep. Noviciat *Juban*, cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 88 778Stajke Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 84 656

° *Motrat Stigmatine*, Moter Giovanna Pedali, *Dajc i Bregut te Bunes*

° *Motrat Francescane te Zojes se Engjejve*, Moter Juditha Hejdel, *Velipoje*, Tel. ++355 [0267] 80014 Fax. ++355 [0267] 80015 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 67 900

° *Motrat Baziliane*, Moter Gabriella Rizzo, *Boric*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 26 499

° *Motrat e Shpetimtarit Hyjnor*, Moter Elvira de Ciantis, *Rragam*; *Sheldi*, Cel. ++355 [0] 682249974

° *Motrat e Kraharorit te Shenjte*, Moter Miriam Macucchi, *Gur i Zi*,Tel. ++355 [0264] 60022

° *Motrat Oblatet e Zojes se Pompeit*, Moter Erminia Gallichio, *Bardhaj*, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 69 255

° *Motrat Franceskane te Zojes se Paperlyer (Noviciat)*, Moter Drita Kajtazi, *Hot i Ri*, ++355 [0262] 20202cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 43 878

° *Motrat e Jezusit Bariut te Mire*, Moter Giancarla Usai, Eprore Qendra  Bariu i Mire, *Fermentim* Cell. ++355 [0] 68 25 55 026

° *Motrat Franceskane te Bamiresise*, Moter Domenika Mancino, *Koman*, Cell. ++355 [0] 69 24 01326

° *Motrat Kapucine te Zojes se Paperlyer Weggemeinschaft*, Moter Christina Farber, *Dobrac*

° *Motrat Kapucine te Zojes se Paperlyer te Lurdit*, Moter Maria Simplicia Cavarretta, *Obot*, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 25 726

° *Motrat Klarise*, *Tarabosh*, ++355 [0] 69 25 37 970

° *Katedralja e Shen Shtjefnit Protomartir (Famulli)*, Mons. Lucjan Agustini, Famullitar Sheshi Gjon Pali II-te, *Shkoder*, Tel.fax. 00355 [022] 43557

° *Shenjterorja e Zojes se Keshillit te Mire*, *Shkoder*, Mons. Lucjan Agustini, Rektor

° *Kisha e Zojes Rruzare Arra e Madhe*, Famulli Ate Marian Lumci, O.F.M., Famullitar Laggja Ndoc Mazi, Rruga Zoja Rruzare, *Shkoder* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 65506

° *Kisha e Shen Franceskut  Gjuhadol, Urdheri i Freterve Minore Bashkesia e Kuvendit Franceskan*, Fra Roberto Simonelli O.F.M., Epror Lagjja Vasil Shanto, Rruga Ndre Mjeda, *Shkoder* Tel/fax. ++355 [022] 42725 / 43215 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 35563

° *Kisha e Motrave Stigmatine*, Moter Chiara Pieri, Eprore Delegate Rruga e Motrave Stigmatine, *Shkoder* Tel. ++355 [022] 43815

° *Kisha e Shen Kollit*, *Shkoder*, D. Ndoc Nogaj, Pergjegjes Baritor

° *Qendra  Mbreteresha e Paqes*, Ate Rito B. Ybanez R.C.J., Pergjegjes Baritor Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 21 073

° *Qendra  Bariu i Mire*, *Fermentim - Shkoder*, D. Nikolin Toma, Pergjegjes Baritor

° *Qendra  Nene Tereza*, *Dobrac* D. Francisco Juan Garcia Martinez, Pergjegjes Baritor ++355 [0] 68 23 11 315

° *Kisha e Sh. Rrokut*, Shiroke Famulli Ate Giuseppe De Guglielmo, F.D.P. Kisha e Shen Rrokut, KP. 145 *Shiroke*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 026

° *Kisha e Shen Marise Magdalena*, *Tarabosh* Urdheri i Freterve Minore Kapucine Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 25526

° *Fshati i Paqes*, Tarabosh Sh.T. Mons. Angelo *Massafra*

° *Kisha e Shen Rrokut famulli*, D. Marjan Gega, Famullitar *Rranxa Bushat*, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 2332537Tel. ++355 [0266] 21033

° *Kisha e Zemres se Krishtit Ate Damiano M.C.*, Pergjegjes Baritor *Krye Bushat* Tel. ++355 [022] 42251

° *Kisha  Zoja e Ngritur ne Qiell famullitar Don Ernest Troshani, Famullitar Barbullush, Tel. ++355 [022] 43704

° Kisha  Shna Prendja, Famulli Don Ernes Troshani, famullitar Trush

° Kisha  Shen Ilia, famullitar Don Michele Gentile SDB, Famullitar Berdice

° Famulli Ate Giuseppe De Guglielmo F.D.P., famullitar Oblike, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 25 726

° Famullia  Te ngjitur e Krishtit ne Qiell, Don Gjergj Simoni, Famullitar Dajc i Bregut te Bunes Tel. ++355 [022] 43392

° Famullia Shen Nikolla, D. Marjan Ukaj, Famullitar Velipoje, Tel. ++355 [0267] 80010Fax. ++355 [0267] 80012 Tel. ++355 [0267] 80014 Fax. ++355 [0267] 80015Cel. ++355 [2] 68 22 67 900

° Famullia  Zoja e Karme, D. Silvio Braga, famullitar Beltoje Tel. ++355 [0227] 0154

° Famullia e Eterve Vicenciane, Ate Giuseppe Ferrara C.M. Grude e Re

° Famullia e Bashkesise se Motrave Franceskane te Zojes se Paperlyer, Mons. Lucjan Agustini, Pergjegjes Baritor Hot i Ri Tel. ++355 [0262] 20202Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 69 255

° Famullia e Bashkesise Oblatet e Zojes se Pompeit d. Giuseppe De Guglielmo F.D.P., pergjegjes baritor Bardhaj, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 69 255

° Famullia e Bashkesise Motrat Baziliane Ate Mario Bosio, famullitar Gruemire Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 06 032

° Kisha e  Shen Llezhdri, famullitar d. Ardian Arra, Administrator Shllak

° Kisha  Zemra e Krishtit, famullitar D. Raffaele Gagliardi, Famullitar Gur i Zi,Tel. ++355 [0264] 60020Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 29 825 Tel. Kishe ++355 [0264] 60021Tel. ++355 [0264] 60022

° Famullia D. Francisco Juan Garsia Martinez, administrator famullie Rragam ++355 [0] 68 23 11 315

° Kisha  Shna Prendja, famullitar D. Michelangelo Braga, Pergjegjes Baritor Juban, Tel. ++355 [0264] 60210 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 86017Tel. ++355 [0264] 60234Cel. ++355 [0] 6922 88 778

° Kisha  Naltimi i Kryqit, famullitar Don Nikolin Toma, famullitar Stajke cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 25 333

° Kisha  Shen Marku*, famullitar Don Antonio Giovannini, pergjegjes baritor *Koman* Tel. ++355 [022] 48818 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 888 92 cel. ++355 [0] 69 24 01 323

----------


## NoName

*DIOQEZA PULT - BAJZA*


*#* Mons. Prele *GJURASHAJ O.F.M*, *Administrator Apostolik*

° *Caritas Dioqezan*, Ate Prelje *Gjurashaj*, O.F.M., _Drejtor Qendra Ipeshkvnore_ *Bajze* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 37277

*° Famullia Bajze*, Ate Andjelko Kamencic, O.F.M., famullitar
Moter Pia Orietta di Giacomo, eprore *Bajze* Cel. ++381 67 533 187

*° Famullia Hot*

*° Famulli Kastrat*, Ate Konstandin Pistulli, OFM, famullitar *Kastrat*

*° Famullia Selce  Vukel*, Ate Sergio Gazzea OFM, famullitar *Selce* Cel. ++355 [0] 682027675

*° Famullia Shkrel*, *Boge*, Rec D. Stanislaw Wadowski, famullitar

*° Motrat Franceskane Misionare te Suzes*, Moter Anna Ferragonio, *Stare (Rrapshe)* Cel. ++381 69489557

*° Motrat Franceskane te Krishtit Mbret*, Moter Sandra Bartolotto, eprore

----------


## NoName

*DIOQEZA E SAPES*


# Mons. Dode *GJERGJI*, *Ipeshkev*

° *Caritas Dioqezan*, Don Simon *Kulli*, _Drejtor Kisha Katolike_, *Lac Vau Dejes* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 20 97 458 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 24 373
e-mail: caritas_sapa@yahoo.com simonkulli@yahoo.com

° *Motrat Karmelitane*, *Nenshat*, Cel. ++355 [0] 69 24 73 349

° *Motrat e Vogla te Familjes se Shenjte*, Famullia Troshan, *Lezhe* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 23 931

° *Motrat Franceskane te Zemres se Krishtit*, Famullia *Fierze* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 25 78 059

° *Motrat Punetore te Vogla te Zemrave te Shenjta*, Famullia *Piraj, Kodhel* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 21 67 503

° *Motrat Apostulle te Zemres se Krishtit*, Famullia *Dajc* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 22 91 436

° *Motrat e Nene Terezes*, Famullia *Puke* Tel. ++355 [021] 22270

° *Motrat e Shen Dorotese*, Famullia *Vau – Dejes, Shkoder* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 21 85 937 Cel. ++ 355 [0] 69 2252704

° *Motrat Franceskane*, Famullia *Fushe-Arrez* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 53 085 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 53 062

° *Motrat Mesuese Venerini*, Famullia *Gjader, Lezhe* Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 447

° *Motrat Stigmatine*, Famullia *Pistull*, Cel. ++355 [0] 69 24 42 001 Famullia *Hajmel* Cel. ++ 355 [0] 69 22 87 106 Famullia *Nenshat* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 68 656

° *Famullia Iballe – Puke*, At Leonardo Deja, O.F.M. *Iballe – Puke* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 82 683

° *Kuvendi i Eterve Kapucine*, Ate Sergio La Forgia O.F.M. Cap. *Nenshat* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 23 822

° *Famullia Mnelle*, Ate Luigi Amato R.C.I. *Mnele* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 21 073

° *Famullia Blinisht*, D. Antonio Sciarra *Blinisht* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 071

° *Famullia Deje*, D. Genc Tuku *Deje*, Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 39 669

° *Famullia Gomsiqe*, D. Carlo Ftini *Gomsiqe*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 76 354

° *Famullia Pistull*, D. Mark Shtjefni *Pistull*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 21 355734

° *Famullia Dajc*, D. Injac Dema *Dajc*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 21 83 138

----------


## NoName

*DIOQEZA E LEZHES*


*#* Mons. Ottavio *Vitale R.C.I., Ipeshkev*

° *Urdheri i Freterve Minore (O.F.M.)*, Ate Bec Pecaj, Epror Kuvendi i Zojes Nunciate Freterit Minore, *Lezhe* Tel. ++355 [0215] 3803

° *Rogazionistet e Zemres se Jezusit (R.C.I)*, Ate Antonio Leuci, Epror Kisha Katolike, *Shenkoll* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 46 029 Tel. ++355 [0283] 70016 / 7 Fax. ++355 [0283] 70018
e-mail: rogazionisti@albnet.net

° *Eterit e Fjales se Misheruar*, Ate Andres Fernandez, Epror Kisha Katolike *Kalivac* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 23 38 867
e-mail: par.Albania@ive.org

° *Shoqeria e Marise (Marianistet)*, Ate Davide Gozio, Epror Lagjja Gurrave, *Lezhe* Tel. ++355 [0215] 2900

° *Bijat e Zellit Hyjnor*, Moter Loretta Tedone, Eprore *Pllane*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 27 351

° *Bijat e Nazaretit*, Moter Elisabeth Shilly Puthenparambil, Eprore *Manati*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 39 110

° *Bijat e Zemres se Shenjte te Jezusit*, Moter Lorenza Morelli, Eprore Bijat e Zemres se Shenjte te Jezusit Misioni Katolik, Shengjin, *Lezhe* Tel. ++355 [0281] 2215 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 197
e-mail: s.cuore@adanet.com.al

° *Motrat e Jezusit Bariut te Mire*, Moter Anna Maria Principi, Eprore *Ungrej* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 82 174

° *Motrat Franceskane te Zojes se Paperlyer*, Moter Marjana Mirdita, Eprore *Kallmet* Cel. ++ 355 [0] 68 20 58 266

° *Motrat Franceskane te Sh. Filippa Mareri*, Moter Assunta d’Olimpio, Eprore *Torovice* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 31 804

° *Motrat e Vogla te Familjes se Shenjte*, Moter Roselma Sartore, Eprore *Balldre* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 49 814

° *Misionaret e Misherimit*, Moter Mettilda Ponnvelil, Eprore *Shenkoll* Tel. ++355 [0238] 70020
e-mail: shenkoll@yahoo.it

° *Motrat e Fjales se Misheruar*, Moter Maria Alejandra Costas, Eprore *Kalivac*, Cel. ++355 [0] 69 23 76 781

° *Famullia Zoja Nunciate*, Ate Bec Pecaj, Famullitar *Koder Marlekaj, Lezhe* Tel. ++355 [0215] 3803 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 24 54 726

° *Famullia Shen Prenda*, Ate Jesus Madinabeitia, Famullitar *Balldre* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 25 78 126

° *Famullia Jozefi Punetor*, Ate Luigi Cattazzo, Administrator *Torovice* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 90 601

° *Famullia Shen Eufemia*, D. Martin Jaku, Famullitar *Kallmet*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 52 189

° *Famullia Zoja e Paperlyer*, Ate Andres Fernandez, famullitar *Kalivac* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 23 38 867

° *Famullia Bariu i Mire*, Ate Andres Fernandez, famullitar *Ungrej* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 23 38 867

° *Famullia Shen Nikoll*, Ate Salvatore Reino, famullitar *Shenkoll* Tel. ++355 [0283] 70016 / 7 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 48 405

° *Famullia Bariu i Mire*, Ate Salvatore Reino, famullitar *Zejmen* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 48 405

° *Famullia Familja e Shenjte*, D. Angelo Sacchiero, famullitar *Manati* Cel. ++355 69 21 43 471

° *Famullia Maria Ndihmetare*, D. Angelo Sacchiero *Ishull Lezhe*

° *Famullia Shen Gjergji*, D. Dario Tondello, Administrator *Lezhe* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 25 63 745

° *Famullia Shen Nikolla*, D. Dario Tondello, famullitar *Lezhe*

° *Famullia Shen Gjoni Pagezuesi*, Ate Antonio Leuci, administrator *Shengjin* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 35 561

° *Ecja Neokatekumenale Firmino Mezzaluna*,, pergjegjes Ipeshkvnia, Rruga e Kalase, Ish Dega Ushtarake, *Lezhe* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 86 452

° *Rinia Franceskane*, Kisha Franceskane Virgjera e Lume Maria Nunciate

° *Legio Mariae Jak Ndoka*, president Fra. Bec Pecaj OFM, Udheheqes shpirteror Kisha Franceskane Virgjera e Lume Maria Nunciate

° *Bashkesia e Sh. Egjidit*, Andi Seferi, pergjegjes per projektet Tel. ++355 [04] 266122

----------


## NoName

*DIOQEZA E RRESHENIT*


*#* Mons. Cristoforo *PALMIERI C.M., Ipeshkev*

° *Caritas-i Dioqezan*, Mons. Cristoforo *Palmieri*, _President_ Rruga Vicenz de Paoli *Rreshen-Mirdite* Tel/fax. ++355 [0216] 2484 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 83 210
e-mail: caritasrreshen@adanet.com.al

° *Misionaret Vicenziane*, Ate Lino Nicolai Rruga Shen Vicenz de Paoli *Rreshen-Mirdite* Tel. ++355 [0216] 2270 Fax. ++355 [0216] 2539

° *Urdheri Franceskan i Freterve Minore*, Ate Vlatko soldo OFM Kisha Sh. Mikeli Kryeengjell *Lac*, Tel. ++355 [0536] 2312

° *Misionare te Vogla Eukaristike*, *Rreshen, Mirdite* Tel.fax. ++355 [0216] 2484

° *Motrat e Shen Gjovana Antida*, Moter Rosella Fumagalli, Eprore Kisha Katolike *Klos-Fane Mirdite* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 25 68 366

° *Bijat e Dashurise se Krishtere e Sh. Vincenc de Paoli*, Moter Lurtde Ramaj, Eprore *Rreshen, Mirdite* Tel. ++355 [0216] 2648

° *Motrat Kolegjine te Familjes se Shenjte*, Moter Gandolfa Maria Sausa, Eprore *Perlat, Mirdite* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 20 871

° *Bijat e Dashurise Hyjnore*, Moter Nikolina Gegic, Eprore C/o Kisha Katolike sh. Mikeli Kryeengjell *Lac* Telfax. ++355 [0536] 2241

° *Motrat Mesuese Venerine*, Qendra Kulturore Abat Doci *Rubik*

° *Kisha Katedrale  Jezusi i Vetmi Shpetimtar i Botes*, Mons. Cristoforo Palmieri, famullitar Rruga Shen Vincenc de Paoli, *Rreshen* Tel.fax. ++355 [0216] 2539

° *Kisha  Sh. Llezhdri*, famullitar D. Giovanni Ev. Kokona, famullitar *Orosh*

° *Kisha  shen Maria e Sapolindur*, famullitar Ate Cristoforo Palmieri, famullitar *Geziq*

° *Kisha  Shelbuesi*, famullitar Ate Vlatko Soldo OFM, Administrator *Rubik*

° *Famullia Shen Marku*, Don Giovanni Ev. Kokona *Fan*

° *Kisha  Marija e Rruzares*, famullitar Ate Cristoforo Palmieri, pergjegjes *Kacinar*

° *Famullia Malaj*, D. Giuseppe Tanzarella, pergjegjes *Malaj*

° *Kisha  Maria Mbretereshe e Botes*, Ate Lino Nikolai, famullitar *Kodershen*

° *Famullia Shenkoll*, D. Gianfranco Cadenelli, famullitar *Suc* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 25 589 70

° *Famullia Shen Marku*, D. Marco Domenighini *Ulez* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 2559034

° *Zona Baritore Selite*, Ate Luigi Cannato

° *Zona Baritore Fang*, *Vaushkiez, Rrasfik* Mons. Cristoforo Palmieri

° *Vullnetaret e Dashurise*, Fridamaria Gregorin Kisha Zoja Rruzare *Reps, Mirdite* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 24 01954

----------


## NoName

*ARQIDIOQEZA DURRES-TIRANE*


*#* Sh.T. Imzot Rrok *MIRDITA, Arqipeshkev Metropolit*

° *Kongregata e Bijve te Zojes se Paperlyer (Koncecioniste, C.F.I.C.)*, Ate Franco Sartori, epror Rruga e Kavajes, nr. 120 *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 232021 / 223906Fax. ++355 [04] 231125Cell. ++355 [0] 69 23 82 433 68 20 32 047 68 20 27 326 69 22 57 083
e-mail: fzkm@icc-al.org

° *Kongregata e Klerikeve Rregulltare te Shen Palit (Barnabite C.C.R.S.P.)*, Ate Giovanni Peragine, epror Kisha Katolike *Milot* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 43 449 69 22 19 243

° *Kongregata e Sh. Jozefit (Jozefinet e Murialdos C.S.I.)*, Ate Carmelo Prestipino Lagjja 17, Rr. Stef Kaculini, *Durres* Tel. ++355 [052] 29354
e-mail: durazzo@murialdo.org

° *Prifterinjte e Zemres se Jezusit (Dehoniane, S.C.I.)*, Ate Giuseppe Civerra, Epror Kisha Katolike, *Gurez Lac* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 23 08260 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 20 89 449 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 12 153

° *Shoqeria e Jezusit (Jezuitet S.I.)*, Ate Ignazio Buffa, Epror Shtepia e Eterve Jezuite, Rruga Artan Lenja, 39A, K.P. 112, *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 248230 / 247431 / 248230Fax/ ++355 [04] 247430
e-mail: jezuitet@albaniaonline.net

° *Shoqeria e Shpetimtarit Hyjnor (Salvatoriane S.D.C.)*, Ate Dariusz Nowak, Administrator Bashkesia Salvatoriane, Bilaj, KP 1520, *Tirane* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 222 0733Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 24 680
e-mail Albania@sds.pl

° *Shoqeria Salesiane e Shen Gjon Boscos (S.D.B.)*, Don Dominik Qerimi Rruga Don Bosco, *Tirane* Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 60 540 Tel. ++355 [04] 232846 Fax. ++355 [04] 268152 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 03828

° *Urdhri I Freterve te Vegjel (Franceskane OFM)*, Ate Silvio Bellotto Rruga Ali Pash Gucia, *Tirane* Telfax. ++355 [04] 223859 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 63 005

° *Kisha e Shen Mhillit*, Ate Ferdo Boban, Epror *Lac* Tel.+355 [0536] 2312

° *Kisha e Shna Ndout*, Ate Ndue Gashi, Epror *Lac*, Cell. ++355 [69 24 64 700]

° *Urdhri i Predikatareve (Domenikane O.P.)*, Ate George Frendo, Epror Kisha Katolike, K.P. 224, *Durres* Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 20 797 69 24 47 509 69 23 75 210 69 21 88 796

° *Adhurueset e Gjakut te Krishtit*, Moter A,gnese Bianchi, Eprore Lalgjja 18, Blloku i Ri, *Durres* Tel/fax. ++355 [052] 22793

° *Adhurueset e Gjakut te Krishtit*, Moter Olga Petrozzelli Rruga e Kishes, Mamurras K.P. 2398/1 *Tirane* Tel/fax. ++355 [0561] 5111 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 26 72 388

° *Apostullet e Zemres se Krishtit*, Moter Agata Caruso, Eprore Rruga Mihal Duri, nr. 175 *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 230136

° *Basiliane Bijat e Shen Makrines*, Moter Patrizia Visciglia, Eprore Gurez, *Lac* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 27 565

° *Benediktine te Provanise Hyjnore*, Moter Cecilia De Filippi, Eprore Rruga Qemal Stafa, Nr. 1 Durres Tel/fax. ++355 [052] 24089 Rruga e Kishes, *Sukth  Durres* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 36 684

° *Bijat e Dashurise Hyjnore*, Moter Nikolina Gegic, Eprore Kisha Katolike *Lac* Telefax ++355 [0536] 2241

° *Bijat e dashurise se Krishtere te Sh. Vincenc de Paoli*, Moter Mira Berisha, Provinciale Lagjja 17, Rruga Stef Kaculini, *Durres*, Tel. ++355 [052] 24659

° *Bijat e Dashurise (Kanosiane)*, Moter Filomena Rispoli, Eprore Lagjja 1, *Kruje* Tel. ++355 [0511] 4511 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 25 72 564
e-mail: motratalba@albmail.com

° *Bijat e Marise Ndihmetare (Salesiane)*, Moter Carla Meschini, Eprore Rruga Komuna e Parisit, K.P. 1540, *Tirane* Telefax. ++355 [04] 256065
e-mail: tiranaimr@albmail.com

° *Franceskane te Zojes se Paperlyer*, Moter Bernarda Dani, Eprore Arqipeshkvia Durres-Tirana Bulevardi Zhan DArk *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 232082Fax. ++355 [04] 230727

° *Instituti I Sh. Gjon Pagezuesit dhe Sh. Katerines nga Siena*, Moter Anna Lucia RagioneMoter Carmela Speri, Eprore Bize, K.P. 8277 *Tirane*, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 23 231 Rruga Irfan Tomini, nr. 60, Tirane Telfax. ++355 [04] 259327
e-mail: medeetirana@interalb.net

° *Kamiliane*, Moter Graziana Tondini, Eprore Ambulanca Domenica B. B. *Arameras* Cel. +355 68 20 23 751 ++355 68 20 68 474

° *Kapucine*, Moter Riccarda Alduino, Eprore *Gramze, Fushe-Kruje* K.P. 2990, *Tirane* Cel. ++355 68 26 55 457 Cell. ++355 68 22 54 184

° *Karmelitane te Meshires (Vedruna)*, Moter Pilar Menal, Eprore *Fushe-Mamurras* Cel. ++355 68 20 24 392 ++355 68 22 54 184

° *Komuniteti Emanuel*, Moter Annunziata Ciolfi Spitalle *Durres* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 90 258 Tel. ++39 085979668

° *Mesueset e Pershpirtshme Filipine (Maestre Pie Filipine)*, Moter Marisa Contricci, Eprore Rruga Halil Xhelo, nr. 28 *Tirane*, Tel. ++355 [04] 227556

° *Motrat e Cenakullit Domenikan*, Moter Maria Modica, eprore Qendra Caritas, *Kavaje* ++355 [0554] 2608

° *Motrat Domenikane te Shen Katerines nga Siena*, Moter Izide Santina Vecchi, Eprore Breglumas, K.P. 2957 *Tirane*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 33 462++355 69 23 90 394

° *Motrat Domenikane te se Lumes Imelda*, Moter Gabriella Lorenzon, Eprore Kisha Katolike, *Bathore Kamez* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 25 55 101

° *Motrat Domenikane te Zojes se Harkut*, Moter Maria eresa Esposito, Eprore Armath  Manez K.P. 224 *Durres* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 24 74 903

° *Misionaret e Dashurise (Nene Tereza M.C.)*, Moter Maria Nada, Eprore Rajonale Moter Mary Magdalene, Eprore Moter Jose Elaine Moter Paulina, Eprore Rruga Kajo Karafili, nr. 42, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 239296 Rruga Irfan Tomini, Parku N.SH.R.A.K. Tirane, Tel. ++355 [048] 302349 Lagjja 17, Rruga e Unazes, *Durres*, Tel. ++355 [052] 24 053

° *Motrat Engjellore te Shen Palit*, Moter Ana Prenka, Eprore Moter Tone Qeta Kisha Katolike *Milot* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 21 40 603 *Fushe-Milot* Cel. ++355 69 21 57 652

° *Motrat e Meshires*, Moter Maria Giglia Toffali, Eprore Rruga e Kavajes, nr. 120 *Tirane*, Tel. ++355 [04] 232637

° *Motrat Oblate te Shen Benediktit Jozef Labre*, Moter Bartolomea Altamura, Eprore Zhej, *Kurbin* Cel. ++355 68 21 30007

° *Motrat e Shpetimtarit Hyjnor (Salvatoriane)*, Moter Carla Pizzi, Eprore Bashkesia Salvatoriane, *Mallkuc, Bilaj* K.P. 1520 *Tirane* Cel. ++355 68 222 6108

° *Motrat e Vogla te Jezusit (Charles de Foucauld)*, Moter Odette Marquet Rruga Sul Bega, Nr. 109/1Dervish Hekali, *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 374394

° *Motrat e Dashurise (Sh. Gjovana Antida)*, Moter Maria Renata Chiossi, Eprore Rruga Ali Visha, Vila 26, *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 374106
e-mail: antidatirana@abissnet.com.al

° *Shoqeria e Zojes Mari*, Moter Maria Merola, Eprore Rruga Artan Lenja, nr. 53/AK.P. 2431 *Tirane*, Tel/fax. ++355 [04] 247432

° *Kisha Katedrale Shen Pali*, Don Gjergj Meta, Administrator Bulevardi Zhan DArk, *Tirane* Tel. ++355 4 234655Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 68 663
e-mail: katedralja@albmail.com , meta@hotmail.com

° *Kisha Zemra e Krishtit*,, Famulli Ate Ignazio Buffa S.J. , famullitar Rruga e Kavajes, K.P. 112, *Tirane* Telefax. ++355 [04] 240617
e-mail: jezuitet@albaniaonline.net

° *Kisha  Shna Ndou*, famulli Ate Silvio Bellotto O.F.M., administrator Rruga Ali Pash Gucia, *Tirane* Tel/fax. ++355 [04] 223859 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 69 005

° *Kisha Zoja Ndihmetare*, famulli D. Dominik Qerimi, S.D.B., Famullitar Rruga Dom Bosco, NR. 40/2Tirane, Cel. ++355 [0] 69 20 60 540

° *Kisha Shen Gjon Bosco*, kishe filiale D. Antonio Miglieta S.D.B., pergjegjes *Breglumas*

° *Kisha Shna Ndou*,, Famulli - *Koder Derven*

° *Kisha Sh. Gjon Pagezuesi*, D. Carmine Leuzzi, famullitar *Fushe-Derven*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 31 568

° *Kishe Filiale  Shen Klara*, Ate Ernesto Santucci S.I. *Fushe-Kruje* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 48 348

° *Kisha Kamez*, D. Oreste Valle Kisha Katolike Kamez, *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 353191 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 23 49 415

° *Kisha Maria e Ngjitur ne Qiell*, famulli Ate Hector Walter Varela C.F.I.C. , administrator Kisha Katolike *Luz*, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 047
e-mail: ibekuar@yahoo.es

° *Kisha Shen Lucia*, famulli Mons. Damian Kurti, Dekan-famullitar Lagjja 17, Rruga Stef Kaculini, *Durres* Tel. ++355 [052] 22063Fax. ++355 [052] 23959Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 75 860

° *Kisha Shen Koll*, famulli filiale Mons Damian Kurti, pergjegjes *Rrushkull*

° *Kisha Shen Dominik*, famulli Ate Georg Frendo O.P. , Famullitar Lagja 17., Rruga Stef Kaculini, K.P. 224, *Durres*, Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 20 797 Fax. ++355 [052] 30301
e-mail: gorgop@hotmail.com

° *Kisha  E Lumja Tereze e Kalkutes*, Ate Ivan Attard O.P. Porto Romano, *Durres*

° *Kisha  Shen Maria de Mattias*, Ate Ivan Attard O.P. Qyteti Rinia, *Durres*

° *Kisha  Sh. Gjon Pagezuesi*, famulli Ate Dariusz Nowak S.D.S. BaSHKESIA saLVATORIANE, Bilak K.P. 1520, *Tirane* Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 24 680
e-mail Albania@sds.pl

° *Kisha Shen Koll*, famulli D. Tom Gjugja, famullitar Kisha Katolike *Bize*, K.P. 8277 Tirane

° *Kisha Zemra e Zojes Mbretereshe*, famulli D. Konrado Van Kerschaver Kisha Katolike *Gramze*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 27 62 493 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 26 55 457

° *Kisha Shen Mehill*, famulli d. Marian Paloka, pergjegjes Kisha Katolike, K.P. 224, *Durres* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 20 68 662 Fax. ++355 [052] 30301

° *Kisha Shen Nikoll*, famulli Ate Giovanni Peragine C.C.R.S.P., dekan Etereti Barnabite, Kisha Katolike *Milot*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 43 449 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 22 19243

° *Kisha Shen Teodor*, Ate Giovanni Peragine, C.C.R.S.P., administrator Delbnisht, *Kurbin* Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 43 449 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 22 19 243

° *Kisha Sh. Tereza e Jezu Krishtit Femije*, D. Henricus B.M. Veldkamp Dukagjin i Ri, *Kruje* Tel. ++355 [04] 258270 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 26 16036

° *Kisha  Zoja e Keshillit te Mire*, Ate Pasquale Nalli, S.C.I. Kisha Katolike *Gurez-Lac*, Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 89 449Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 12 153

° *Kisha e Zemres se Krishtit*, D. Henricus B.M. Veldkamp Adriatik, *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 232082Tel. ++355 [04] 258270

° *Levizja Fokolareve*, Cristina Tomelleri, Livio Brianza Rruga Bogdani, P. 78, Kati VI, Ap. C. Tirane, Telefax. ++355 [04] 233535 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 20 26 960
e-mail: focf@icc-al.org
Rruga Muhamet Gjollesha, Blloku Partizani, 62/1, Ap. 2, Tirane, Tel. ++355 [04] 258725 Fax. ++355 [04] 274542 Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 29 186
e-mail: focm@interalb.net

° *Komuniteti i Shen Egjidit*, Andi Seferi, Pergjegjes Rruga Fadil Rada, nr. 78, *Tirane*, Tel. ++355 [04] 223575 / 266122 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 46 092
e-mail: santegidioalbania@interalb.net

° *Legjioni i Marise Liljana Mirdita*, pergjegjese Rruga Muhamet Gjollesha, P. Apollonia, ¾, *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 254609

° *Ecja Neokatekumenale Silverio dhe Giovanna Cartolano*, Via Orazio Falcco, 770124 *Bari*, Italia cell. ++39 335471215
e-mail: silveriocnc@tin.it

° *Komuniteti Emanuel Luciano Gialdi*, Besa Rroshi Rruga e Durresit, Pallati i ri prane Gjimanzit Qemal Stafa, *Tirane* Telfax. ++355 [04] 258003
e-mail: komemanuel@albmail.com

° *Grupi Taize*, Ate Hector Walter Varela, C.F.I.C Cell. 68 20 32 047

° *Shoqata e Vullnetareve Dokita*, Dr. Franco Macera Rruga e Durresit, prane Spitalit  Zoja e Keshillit te Mire, *Tirane* Tel. ++355 [04] 232038 Tel/fax. ++355 [04] 250663

° *Shoqata Betania*, Paola Guranti Bubq, *Fushe-Kruja* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 20 90 647Tel. ++355 [0564] 60196 Fax. ++355 [0564] 601606

° *Bashkim dhe Lirim*, Simone Andreozzi Rruga Kajo Karafili, nr. 26/2 K.P. 108, *Tirane* Tel/fax. ++355 [04] 269451 Cell.++355 68 20 29 794
e-mail: avsi@albaniaonline.net

° *Shoqata Kolping*, Tonin Frani Rruga Pjeter Bogdani, nr, 8/1, *Tirane* Tele/fax. ++355 [04] 244201
e-mail. kolping@icc-al.org

----------


## NoName

*ADMINISTRATA APOSTOLIKE E SHQIPERISE SE JUGUT*


*#* Sh. T. Imzot Hil *KABASHI, Ipeshkev - Administrator Apostolik*

° *Motrat Franceskane Albantarine*, Moter Barbara Elia Qendra  Ain Karim Babica e Madhe, *Vlore* Telefax. ++355 [0394] 20150 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 21 67 862

° *Mesueset e Pershpirtshme Filippini*, Moter Franca Carbone Qendra  shen Lucia Filippini Lagjja 30 Vjetori, Rr. Sh. Lucia Filippini *Berat* Tel/fax. ++355 [032] 34976

° *Motrat Franceskane te Ungjillit*, Moter Silvia Papalia, Eprore Kisha Katolike Rruga e Gruckave, *Bilisht, Devoll* Tel. ++355 [0811] 2301 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 24 52 397

° *Motrat e Shen Anes*, Moter Antonietta Flamini Qendra Komunitare e Kishes Katolike Bubullime, *Lushnje* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 24 55 835

° *Motrat Francekane te Shen Gjergjit*, Moter Relindis Vossel Kisha Katolike D. Giuseppse Scandurra Laggja Sinan Ballac *Delvine* Telefax. ++355 [0815] 3475 Cell. ++355 69 23 78 453

° *Motrat Baziliane  Bijat e Shen Makrines*, Moter Aurora Koliqi Kisja Katolike Lindore Lagjja Kala Rr. Ptolome Xhuvani *Elbasan* Tel. ++355 [054] 52106

° *Motrat Franceskane te Zonjes se Paperlyer*, Moter Hilda Karrica Kisha Katolike, Lagjja 1 Maji *Fier* ++355 [034] 20348 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 25 17 491

° [color=darkred][b]Motrat e Dashurise Motrat e Nene Terezes Moter Marie Shalom Spini Lagjja Hekurudha Rruga Isuf Kondakciu *Elbasan* Tel. ++355 [054] 52803

° *Motrat Domenikane te se Lumes Imelda*, Moter Margherita Randon Prane Varrezave te Deshmoreve, *Elbasan* Telfax. ++355 [054] 52156, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 25 82 947 69 24 48 214 68 25 70 920
e-mail: imelda@icc-al.org

° *Motrat e Dashurise se Zonjes se Paperlyer te Ivreas*, Moter Francesca Asteriti Kisha Katolike, Lagjja 1 Maji *Fier* Tel. ++355 [034] 22235

° *Levizja Misionare Kontemplative Ate Charles de Focauld*, Moter Terezinha Camargo Soares Qendra Misionare  P.Ch.de F. Gostime, *Cerrik* Tel. ++355 [0587] 20185

° *Motrat e Mary Potter Elisabeth Farmer*, Rruga Mihal Grameno *Korce* Tel. ++355 [082] 45008

° *Motrat e Dashurise se Shen Gjovana Antida Thuret*, Moter Pierina Piazza Shkolla e Infermiereve Elena Gjika Lagjja Beqir Dardha, Rruga 11 Nentori *Elbasan* Telfax. ++355 {054} 53347
e-mail: antidaelb@albmail.com

° *Kongregata e Motrave  Notre Dame*, Moter Almuth Bosele Shoqata  Ndihma e Weilheimit per Shqiperine Lagjja Dyli Haxhire, *Elbasan* Tel. ++355 [054] 40100 Fax. ++355 [054] 59268
e-mail: albanien@albanienhilfe-weilheim.de

° *Motrat Misionare te Bamiresise Moter Lazareth J. Mannarath*, Rruga Fan Noli, *Korce* Tel. ++355 [082] 42548

° *Bijat e Krishtit Mbret* Moter Matilde Biscu Qendra Giuseppse Gras Lagjja 18 Shtatori *Gjirokaster* Tel. ++355 [084] 63759 Tel/fax. ++355 [084] 63757

° *Motrat e Zonjes se Paperlyer*, Moter Leoncia Pongot Lagjja 11 Shkurti *Kucove* Tel. ++355 [0311] 2591

° *Bijat e Dashurise se Sh. Vicencit de Paul (S.M.D.C.)*, Moter Vincenza Bovio Moter Pia Idmrusa Marzo Reparti Ushtarak *Gramsh* Tel. ++355 [0513] 2390 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 75 924 69 24 75 958

° *Kisha Katolike  Misioni Vincenziane*, Mollas, *Elbasan*, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 21 81 208 68 22 94 254

° *Motrat Imakolatine te Aleksandrise*, Moter Carolina Marighetti Qendra Sociale  Zonja e Paperlyer Gjinar *Elbasan* Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 75 834 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 96 815

° *Sherbetoret e Vogla te Zemres se Krishtit (PS.S.C.)*, Moter Nadia Paluell Kisha Katolike, *Plug*, (Golem Lushnje) Tel. ++355 [035] 24350 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 67 403
e-mail: pasc@aul.com.al

° *Motrat Marceline (I.M)*, Moter Daniela Silvestrini Lagjja 4, *Sarande* Tel. ++355 [0852] 5763 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 23 74 261

° *Sherbetoret e Marise  Riparueset (SMR)*, Moter Agostina Piazza Lagjja 28 Nentori, Rruga Kristoforidhi *Vlore* Telefax. ++355 [033] 23714

° *Motrat e Vulllnetit Hyjnor (S.D.V.)*, Moter Armanda Balliana Laggja Kongresi I Lushnjes, *Lushnje* Tel. ++355 [035] 23769 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 22 02 448

° *Motrat e Zonjes se Dhimbjes nga Pisa (O.S.M.)*, Moter Lilly Adichilil Orikum, vlore Tel. ++355 [0391] 2411 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 80149

° *Sherbetoret e Marise*, Moter Rosa Marchetto Laggjja 11 Janari, Pus Mezini, *Vlore* Tel/fax. ++355 [033] 23861 Tel. ++355 [033] 25681

° *Kisha Katolike e Zojes se Paperlyer*, Ate Mijo Shuman, Famullitar Rruga Jani Bakalli, Lagjja 1 Maji, *Fier* Tel/fax. ++355 [034] 23424

° *Kisha Katolike e Zojes se Keshillit te Mire*, D. Giovanni Vaccarini, famullitar Lagjja 1 shkurti, *Kucove* Telefax. ++355 [0311] 2594 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 85 239
e-mail: kishakatkv@red.com.al , kishaber@icc.al.org

° *Kisha Katolike  Ringjallja*, Rruga Nene Tereze *Korce* Tel/fax. ++355 [082] 42978

° *Kongregata e Sh. Jozefit (Jozefinet e Murialdos C.S.I.)*, Ate Giovanni Salustri Qendra Sociale Murialdo Rruga Leonardo Murialdo, Sheq I Vogel, fier Telefax. ++355 [034] 28285 / 23552 Cel: ++355 [0] 68 23 38 857
e-mail: qsm@murialdo.it , fier@murialdo.org

° *Shoqeria e Pershpirtshme e Sh. Gaetanit (P.S.S.G.)*, d. Zeno Daniele, famullitar Kisha Katolike, Lagjja 18 Tetori, Tek postblloku i hekurudhes, *Lushnje* Telefax. ++355 [035] 22821 Tel. ++355 [035] 21363, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 36 422 69 22 02 450
e-mail: kishakat@icc.al.eu.org 

° *Sherbetoret e Marise (O.S.M.)*, Ate Giovanni Mercurio Lagjja 28 Nentori, 13 Rruga Kristoforidhi *Vlore* Tel/fax. ++355 [033] 27966
e-mail: kishakatolike@aul.com.al

° *Bijte e Provanise Hyjnore (Orionine F.D.P.)*, Don Franco Galizia, famullitar Prane varrezave te Deshmoreve, *Elbasan* Tel/fax. ++355 [054] 53280 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 21 57 950 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 68 269

----------


## NoName

*DIOQEZA E PRIZRENIT (KOSOVE)*


*#* Sh. T. Imzot Zef *Gashi, Ipeshkev "ad interim"*

° *Famullia e Prizrenit*, famullitar don Tome Karrica, Kisha Katolike, Leke Dukagjini 1, *Prizren*, Tel ++377 (044) 120-301 ; Tel/fax ++381 (029) 41 - 232

° *Shtepia Botuese 'DRITA'*, Kisha Katolike - Leke Dukagjini 1, *Prizren*, Fax ++381 (029) 41-933
e-mail: r_drita@hotmail.com

° *Famullia e Becit*, famullitar Don Kole Thaqi, Kisha Katolike, *Bec (Gjakove)*, Tel ++377 (044) 122-796 ; ++377 (044) 139-601

° *Famullia e Binces*, famullitar Dr. Don Lush Gjergji, Kisha Katolike, *Bince (Viti)*, Tel ++381 (0280) 80-645 ; ++377 (044) 127-020

° *Famullia e Bishtazhinit*, famullitar Don Viktor Sopi, Kisha Katolike, *Bishtazhin (Gjakove)*, Tel ++381 (0390) 23-574 ; +377 (044) 155-555

° *Famullia e Budisalcit*, famullitar Don Aleksander Kola, Kisha Katolike *Budisalc (Kline)*, Tel ++381 (039) 77-121 ; ++377 (044) 157-903

° *Famullia e Doblibares*, famullitar don Pren Kola, Kisha Katolike *Doblibare (Gjakove)*, Tel ++381 (0390) 22-063

° *Famullia e Ferizajit*, famullitar Don Albert Demaj, Kisha Katolike Rruga e Gjilanit, *Ferizaj* Tel ++381 (0290) 20-041

° *Caritas i Kosoves*, Rruga e Gjilanit, *Ferizaj* Tel ++381 (0290) 21-962 Fax ++381 (0290) 215-88
e-mail: cartiasko@hotmail.com

° *Famullia e Gllavicices*, famullitar Don Vink Pali, Kisha Katolike *Gllavicice (Peje)*

° *Famullia e Gllogjanit*, famullitar Don Kelmend Spaqi, Kisha Katolike *Gllogjan (Peje)*, ++377 (044) 127-865 ; ++377 (044) 135-296

° *Famullia e Gjakoves*, Pater Ambroz Ukaj OFM, Kuvendi Franceskan Rr. Gjon Nikolle Kazazi 400, *Gjakove* Tel ++381 (0390) 20-341 ; ++377 (044) 122-858 Fax ++381 (0390) 21-005 
e-mail: frailko@yahoo.com (P. Ilija *Kovacevic*)
e-mail: paternkajtazi@hotmail.com (P.Ndue *Kajtazi*)
e-mail: fralovro@yahoo.com (P.Lovro *Gavran*)
e-mail: p_marjani@yahoo.it  (P.Marjan *Lorenci*)

° *Famullia e Janjeves*, famullitar Don Mato Palic, Kisha Katolike *Janjeve (Prishtine)*, Tel ++381 (380) 88-950


_[vazhdon]_

----------

